# Hoddom Castle - SW Scotland



## vogelport (May 2, 2011)

Hoddom Castle was built by Sir John Maxwell of Terregles as part of a line of defensive structures completed by him in the 1560s. The original structure was four storeys and a garret built on a 'L' plan. The stair tower reached up a further level to form a caphouse with wall walk. The height of the castle reaches 75 feet and the walls are between 12 and 15 feet thick!

The castle was sold to Murray of Cockpool in 1626 by Sir John's grandson, William, Lord Herries. Murray extended the wheel stair up another level and added the distinctive pinnacle roofs over the corner rounds. He also added the first of a whole series of extensions which have scarred the exterior stone work.

After several changes of ownership including the celebrated Charles Kirkpatrick Sharp, the Castle came to the Brook family who employed William Burn to modify the place in the 19th century. Burn was a great exponent of the Scottish Baronial style and encased the whole ancient edifice within a baronial mansion.

During the Second World War the castle and grounds were requisitioned and allied servicemen lived in the extensive structure. The mansion fell into disrepair in the 1950s, which prompted the demolition of all the Victorian additions revealing the 16th and 17th century towerhouse. 

Today the castle is uninhabited and surrounded by a caravan park hence it being locked up tight. So external shots only (and not the best, i'm a simple explorer not a photographer i'm afraid!


----------



## Vertex (May 2, 2011)

What a cool place. Nice pics too!


----------



## lizzibear (May 2, 2011)

So close but so far... it's so tantalising to look through the gates but have no way of getting in! Visited with Shatters last Nov. Did you have a look at Repentance Tower while you were there?


----------



## vogelport (May 3, 2011)

no but i was aware of its existence when i research the history of the castle. is it worth a look then?


----------



## Snips86x (May 3, 2011)

Amazing images. I love the medieval feel to this. Thanks.


----------



## wolfism (May 3, 2011)

That tower looks intriguing.


----------



## vogelport (May 3, 2011)

indeed it does! maybe off season when the camp site is closed.....


----------



## lizzibear (May 4, 2011)

vogelport said:


> no but i was aware of its existence when i research the history of the castle. is it worth a look then?



http://www.castleuk.net/castle_lists_scotland/85/repentance.html

It's quite a steep walk up to it, but if an unfit so-n-so like me can manage it...

Lovely views from the tower graveyard and some interesting and very old tombstones. If you're in the area it's definitely worth a look.

In fact, Dumfries and Galloway has loads and loads of fab exploring sites... Milk Bank House is quite close by for example.


----------



## lizzibear (May 4, 2011)

vogelport said:


> indeed it does! maybe off season when the camp site is closed.....



Hmm... we were there in late November and there was still lots of activity, dog walkers, definitely folk in the still used areas of the castle (the more modern additions)


----------



## vogelport (May 4, 2011)

there is loads of good stuff in dumfries, i've recently found an un-reported country mansion thats been empty for 5 years and it looks amazing! i wont say much more just yet as i'll hopefully have access to it soon and will post pics and report then!
i've been to milk bank house and went back again and again, the stone work there is amazing, sooo much detail. i'll dig out my pics and post them soon if u like.


----------



## Senga (May 15, 2011)

Beautiful...love the rusted bell above the gate.


----------

